

Edgee: a new medium that transcends tweeting, blogging and pinning - Sysky
https://www.edgee.com/landing

======
Sysky
Just found out that this launched today: "playground for the curious" I think
it has potential if it finds the right user base. There is definitely a need
for some new way to organise all the great stuff we find online. What do we
think?

------
MaryWhite123
Holy smoke, nice video on their landing page! Want an invite nooow :)

~~~
BradFinkle
My buddy just got off their waiting list. Looks sick! Kind of like Medium
meets Pinterest

------
esauer91
Nice video! Waiting for my invite.

------
jbob2000
So... Pinterest?

